# New Holland U80B Tractor/Loader



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the New Holland U80B? I have been looking around at my different options for something that can push at least a 12 foot pusher, is cheaper than a wheel loader or a larger 125+ hp ag tractor.

I see a lot of local guys using Case 580's with the backhoes removed and replaced with a 3000 pound counter weight and they seem to work very well. I came across this one NH's website but have never seen one, not much on them online, but wanted to at least find out some opinions on it. I have the dealer writing up a quote for me tomorrow on one for the hell of it.

It seems like it might be the best of both worlds, cheaper than a real wheel loader, backhoe, or large ag tractor, but still heavy enough to push a 12' pusher and have over 6000 pounds of lift capacity. It seems similar to John Deeres idea of the "Industrial Landscape Loader"

It weights about 14,500 pounds at its heaviest configuration, lifts 6,537 pounds to a full height of 11' 2''.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've thrown around the idea myself... expecially with the super sharp turning radious... I never priced much... how much cheaper are they?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Triple L;1071632 said:


> I've thrown around the idea myself... expecially with the super sharp turning radious... I never priced much... how much cheaper are they?


Well, I'm not sure exactly yet. But we all know what similar sized backhoes are going for new and I would imagine a backhoe with all the controls, steel, hydraulics, etc that is involved is at least 15-25 thousand of that price if not more.

And also, not having the articulation system or hydrostat tranny of a similar sized wheel loader, I would have to think quite a bit of the cost is reduced in comparison there too.

So I would have to think a skip loader configuration like this would be quite a bit cheaper. But then again it seems this configuration is becoming less and less popular as the gap for this market to be in is being filled with compact tractors, skid steers, and compact wheel loaders. Which means one would most likely need to be ordered instead of picked one of many off a dealer lot. That always means higher cost.

I will keep you updated though when I hear some numbers.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I demo'd one (without cab), it was a rental return or something, only had like 40 hours on it and wasn't new.
Was like $45,000 or so (this was 1.5 years ago, but I bet pricing was the same)

It only had a 1 yard bucket and for my needs was a lot slower than a SS (which has a 1 yard bucket on it)

So, I bet with a cab you're in that $55k plus range.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6949895

http://www.zimmertractor.com/pages/newvehicles/viewmodel/1344/215/27678/2009/new-holland-u80b.aspx

http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/0/9/90-new-holland-u80b.html

not one of those has a price
apparently it's free.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Little to no difference from case. Same company! My Brother worked For CNH As a Tech on them!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

so interesting update for you.
I went out to do a manure job today and they guy "left me the keys" for his tractor to load it (usually he does it, although 99% of the customers I do), and it's the Case version of this type of tractor Case 570MXT).

Definitely needs a cab, I'm still buried in manure flakes.

compared to my skid steer. (l185, 75hp, big skid steer)

Much slower
slower to move the bucket around, slower to move up top, slower to maneuver.

Much stronger, unbelievably strong.
I ended up pushing the entire pile once trying to fill up and there's no way the SS would have done that.

For bigger lots, this would be a much better machine than a SS, even with the same size pusher on both.
for smaller lots with lots of back and forth, it would not be as good.

like this:
http://www.casece.com/wps/portal/ca...eo=NA&model=Model_LoaderToolCarrier_570MXT_S3


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

We have three 570 MXT Case skip loaders. We have had great luck with them and had few to no problems in the years we have owned them. Very durable machines. We run 10-16ft snow wings on them (using the hydralics on the back of the machine). They push great; definately more then our skid steers. We load the back tires with calcium to add even more weight. Overall we give these machines a thumbs up. wesport

Ours of course have cabs and heat.


----------



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

thats a skip loader that nh u80b is a case 580mxt with a diferent hood. a box blade cant remove snow that well its so small and you go about 10 feet and dump it on the grond.
you are better off using a backhoe front bucket.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

570.........


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try a search on skip loaders or "Looking for a 580 without the hoe". I remember this coming up before. As was stated before, that's the same as a Case 570 which are good tractors. I, myself, would prefer to have a Case do to my perception that I would get better service from a Case dealer over a New Holland dealer. I think the Case guys would have more parts on the shelf, and more experience working on them. I also suggest looking for a used Case 570. The market has been pretty saturated over the last few years. In particular the rental yards are unloading these days. I have a friend who got a used 570 out of Montana. It was an '07 or '08 and only had about 300 hours on it. He paid $36k (with all the bells and whistles) for the tractor and a same year Zieman 2650 tag trailer (20,00# payload). Good luck.


----------

